# Gran Torino



## diamundgem (Oct 9, 2009)

The new Gran Torino . A fun and easy pen to make. What do the rest of you think of the quality of this pen. This one has the Celtic knot


----------



## THarvey (Oct 9, 2009)

I think the quality of your work is great.

I am not impressed with the look of the kit.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Oct 9, 2009)

Great knot.  I bought a few Zens (basically the same thing but with a magnetic cap) to try.  I think both the Gran Torino and Zen are somewhat of a novelty item.  Some will like them, but most won't.  I generally like the Zen, but the overall look of both kits is unbalanced.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 9, 2009)

It looks better than the movie, that's for sure!


----------



## Whaler (Oct 9, 2009)

It sure looks good to me but then I do a lot of Zens and like them.


----------



## diamundgem (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea, I read the post and agree, It is a little cheap looking but cost a good bit. It is easy to make. I will wait to see how they sell before I make anymore


----------



## thewishman (Oct 9, 2009)

Very striking!


----------



## artme (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice pen,good workpersonship.


----------



## KenV (Oct 10, 2009)

This is a pen that needs the barrel to make the statement  --  your knot has done that.  

It seems to work well with designs that might be LOUD on other styles - and the long barrel give lots of material to work patterns.

I have done about 10 with generally good reception for the strong figure and patterns.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 11, 2009)

Lovely work Jim, I have not made one of those kits yet, but have made many Stretch pens that are similar but have a thread instead of the magnet to hold the cap on!


----------

